# copper mountain where to stay



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Howdy,

looks very good that my son will get an invite to nationals.
Can anyone recommend a place to stay while there.
also in some searches looks like breckenridge is coming up. How far is that from the mountain?

thanks


----------



## teleuker (Apr 3, 2016)

larrytbull said:


> Howdy,
> 
> looks very good that my son will get an invite to nationals.
> Can anyone recommend a place to stay while there.
> ...


First off, congrats to your son. Secondly, Breckenridge is going to be too far away in my opinion. We skied/rode Copper at Christmas and stayed in Frisco (about a 15-20 min ride). Much more economical than staying at Copper. As for on the mountain, I won't be able to help on that. If working with a budget, I'd look at Frisco/Silverthorne.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Breck is a pretty good haul, 30 minutes on clear road. Frisco is about 10 minutes.... I would stay at copper if you can. If its a heavy snow day you could have a closed freeway at frisco. Your son will enjoy being around all the other kids too, if you let him go and hang with the mob. You also wont have to worry about getting him to his events on time, just walk out the door to the mountain.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

larrytbull said:


> Howdy,
> 
> looks very good that my son will get an invite to nationals.
> Can anyone recommend a place to stay while there.
> ...


Ignore that other guy he doesn't know what he's talking about. 

Frisco to Copper is 10 minutes max if there's traffic. Breckenridge is about 25 minutes to Copper. I know this because I live here. Stay in Frisco and take the free bus to Copper, saves on the parking headache and drops you right off in Center village. If you're driving just pay for parking, you will thank me for this in the long run as Nationals week is a cluster fuck. 

Airbnb is probably your best bet. If you're not cool with that you could check the motels/hotels in Silverthorne, Dillon, Frisco, but as that week usually books up 6 to 8 months in advance you're going to be hard pressed. Your only saving grace is the lack of snowfall this year has caused a lot of people to cancel. 

Fair warning all bets on drive time are off if there's snow because people can't drive in that.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> Breck is a pretty good haul, 30 minutes on clear road. Frisco is about 10 minutes.... I would stay at copper if you can. If its a heavy snow day you could have a closed freeway at frisco. Your son will enjoy being around all the other kids too, if you let him go and hang with the mob. You also wont have to worry about getting him to his events on time, just walk out the door to the mountain.


I just called copper. They don't have much left. But they were going to see if they can find one third parties that had some vacancies

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Ignore that other guy he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Frisco to Copper is 10 minutes max if there's traffic. Breckenridge is about 25 minutes to Copper. I know this because I live here. Stay in Frisco and take the free bus to Copper, saves on the parking headache and drops you right off in Center village. If you're driving just pay for parking, you will thank me for this in the long run as Nationals week is a cluster fuck.
> 
> ...


Thanks BA

Also. Since I am now divorced. What are the best watering holes for gnargoyles 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I forgot about their free bus. 

Id still aim for copper if you can. There will be alot of like aged women at the events, alot of them single too. There are a few bars at copper that have a good crowd during the usasa nationals.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> I forgot about their free bus.
> 
> Id still aim for copper if you can. There will be alot of like aged women at the events, alot of them single too. There are a few bars at copper that have a good crowd during the usasa nationals.


THIS!!! Mulligans will be a bit younger crowd, the Whiskey Bar in the base area is probably more your vibe. Snow King, Endos or whatever they called it will work. Also hit up Mahi's Street Taco's on your way back to the bus, best Taco's in Copper and you're sure to meet some single moms there. 

If you're doing Frisco you probably want to go to Greco's, Bagalis, Ollies, or whatever place there is on main street. I don't venture out that way as Frisco people are fucking weird. Guess living in a truck stop will do that to people. 

Still think AirBnB is your best bet, https://www.airbnb.com/s/Copper-Mou...ths[]=/homes&allow_override[]=&s_tag=MOfJFI8C


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Check out the prices of the Best Western Ptarmigan, I always stay there, it's in Dillon. The Arapahoe Cafe is great next door. Idk about women there  But the location is great to Copper, Breck, A Basin and to Keystone.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

mbe said:


> Check out the prices of the Best Western Ptarmigan, I always stay there, it's in Dillon. The Arapahoe Cafe is great next door. Idk about women there  But the location is great to Copper, Breck, A Basin and to Keystone.


I wound up booking at mountain wanted kid to experience the whole bit. Wasn't much more than hotels in area with the usasa discount

Anyone around March 31 to April 5 let me know. Would love to meet up

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you will have a great time. just stay at mid mountain or more east for free riding. The further west you go the more inexperience people there are. The biggest A-hole vacationers I have run into are on the west side of Copper and Canyons(alta/deer valley snobs).

The place will be ripe with snowboard/ski moms, a lot of them single as well as coaches. Make sure to book a session at Woodward for your son now. The place is legit, we got to go there a lot with year passes and took it for granted. Now I know that there is really nothing else like it around other than the other couple of Woodwards in the US.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> you will have a great time. just stay at mid mountain or more east for free riding. The further west you go the more inexperience people there are. The biggest A-hole vacationers I have run into are on the west side of Copper and Canyons(alta/deer valley snobs).
> 
> The place will be ripe with snowboard/ski moms, a lot of them single as well as coaches. Make sure to book a session at Woodward for your son now. The place is legit, we got to go there a lot with year passes and took it for granted. Now I know that there is really nothing else like it around other than the other couple of Woodwards in the US.


Thanks Argo y
my son went to Woodward for 2 years but out east here . I'll give them a ring and see what they have what kind of sessions do they book and that how do you schedule it between the competitions

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They used to have evening sessions. They used to be open pretty late, we have been gone for 3 years now. 

If I remember right the eastern Woodward is more skate centered. The Woodward at Copper is mostly ski/snowboard centered. 

You will get a USASA discount there too.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Argo said:


> They used to have evening sessions. They used to be open pretty late, we have been gone for 3 years now.
> 
> If I remember right the eastern Woodward is more skate centered. The Woodward at Copper is mostly ski/snowboard centered.
> 
> You will get a USASA discount there too.


Next question

Is there any place that will rent a decent snowboard? I will be bringing my son's gear but thinking it may be cheaper to rent for me. Any suggestions for a decent rental place at Copper

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

larrytbull said:


> Next question
> 
> Is there any place that will rent a decent snowboard? I will be bringing my son's gear but thinking it may be cheaper to rent for me. Any suggestions for a decent rental place at Copper
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Welcome to a real mountain that has real demo shops. Your best bet is Gravitee in central village, but even Christy Sports in West or whatever the fuck they call it will have a whole demo fleet. My suggestion bring your boots and bindings. If you're trying to save cash you could always hit The Grind in Silverthorne or Pioneer Sports in Frisco.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Another option on the vail side is Buzz's boards in the main vail village.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Welcome to a real mountain that has real demo shops. Your best bet is Gravitee in central village, but even Christy Sports in West or whatever the fuck they call it will have a whole demo fleet. My suggestion bring your boots and bindings. If you're trying to save cash you could always hit The Grind in Silverthorne or Pioneer Sports in Frisco.


Second Gravitee right there @ Copper. I can't comment on pricing, but they seemed to have a good selection and what they didnt have they were pretty upfront about where else I might find it.  The staff I spoke to were very chill guys, seemed to know their shit. 

(...I was hoping to demo a Swift and a Jones Mind Expander while I wuz there. 
But sadly,... no pow days on my trip. ) ..... :crying:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Second Gravitee right there @ Copper. I can't comment on pricing, but they seemed to have a good selection and what they didnt have they were pretty upfront about where else I might find it. The staff I spoke to were very chill guys, seemed to know their shit.
> 
> (...I was hoping to demo a Swift and a Jones Mind Expander while I wuz there.
> But sadly,... no pow days on my trip. ) ..... :crying:


Got here last nigjt.
Frontier airlines lost sons snowboard bag with his snowboard. Jacket and pants
I am in Denver where can I get pants and jacket for a 14 yo kid. 
Looking for a good shop that might still have inventory
Gonna reach out to ns to see if they have a loaner board we can borrow 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's an Evo down in Denver. That will be your best bet otherwise try Colorado Ski and Golf because they should be having their spring blowout sale.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's an Evo down in Denver. That will be your best bet otherwise try Colorado Ski and Golf because they should be having their spring blowout sale.


We got him outfitted at gravitee however they don't have any boards suitable for him. And it looks like we may have to run to breck to find something ... board bag and bindings are still in philly and may not make it to here till late Monday. Any suggestions where I can call
Looking for a similar board to him is to keep consistent 
Ns mini proto 140 or 144 or something similar no bigger than 148 and contact pros medium's 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Call Mountain Wave in Breck or maybe AMR if you're just looking for a demo. Lonestar Sports might have something otherwise maybe any Christy's location?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Call Mountain Wave in Breck or maybe AMR if you're just looking for a demo. Lonestar Sports might have something otherwise maybe any Christy's location?


Mountain wave was the trick. Had exact board with cartels. Which will hold us off till Monday when his board will arrive. BA to the rescue again.

Now I can focus on gnargoyles 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

